# 2nd Avenue Pier?



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

How's the fishing been at the 2nd Avenue Pier? Are they dredging or anything near it that would affect the fishing? 
Thinking about staying at the Lighthouse Motel for a day or two since they have free fishing at the pier...


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm looking at going Thursday and Friday and next Monday-Wednesday, if it matters.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I love and miss 2nd avenue pier.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep, I've always done good off of it. But they said that there's nothing being caught except dogfish and skates. I hope they'll be in by this weekend...the water temp is still around 60...and it's supposed to rain last I heard Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

My wife works at the 2nd ave pier resturant. She says they are catching skate, sharks, a few whiting and few sheepshead. They aren't dredging near there and you fish for free when you stay at the lighthouse. Very nice people and a nice place to stay..


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I think I'll go ahead and try it then...can't catch them if you're not there. 
Anyone know how to rig for sheepshead from a pier? I'd love to catch a few of them.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

There's an older guy who fishes for them there. He rigs much like you would for flounder but uses a very small but strong hook with a cluster of barnacles.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

The older guys name is roy...hey emanuel..you know alot about here for being from florida


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Danman said:


> The older guys name is roy...hey emanuel..you know alot about here for being from florida


That's because I used to fish there alot when I went to school at CCU. I learned to pinrig for kings there as well as catch flounder. My biggest redfish came from Garden City Pier.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

How would you get the barnacles? Do they hit squid or shrimp enough to fish for them with it?


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

That's something I don't know . I think you have to scape them from pilings at low tide but I'm not sure. emanuel..hope you enjoyed your stay while going to ccu.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

i seen some boys collecting sheepshead bait by walking under the pilings at low tide as far as they can in about 2 foot deep water, scraping it into buckets. live fiddler crabs works(get them in the marsh), cut or shrimp will work, but you have to be very focused regardless of whatever bait you use. for lures, the only lures i have heard that woprk are shrimp lures(doa), gulp crab, and gulp shrimp.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Hmm I'll look into that. Thanks for the info, I might try the Gulp crab too, sounds like it could work and would be a lot less trouble.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

If you have a cast net or drop net you can try catching one of those redish-purple jellyfish and cutting them up for sheepshead. Saw a guy in October land a monster with a chuck of one of those things.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

are you sure those were sheepshead? sounds like they would be spadefish(also vertically black banded with an appetite for jellyballs)


----------

